# centering campy brake adjustment



## Busdriver (Jun 12, 2009)

Campagnolo centaur pro brake adjustment
Does anyone know what size spanner I need to hold the brake body in place and line up the pads better?

Also how close do you run your brake pads. I've been told to keep the pads further away for the rear compared to the front.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wrench size*



Busdriver said:


> Campagnolo centaur pro brake adjustment
> Does anyone know what size spanner I need to hold the brake body in place and line up the pads better?
> 
> Also how close do you run your brake pads. I've been told to keep the pads further away for the rear compared to the front.


Can't be sure about Centaur, but Chorus and Record are 13mm for dual pivot, 15mm for single pivot (rear brake).

You should adjust your pads so that when the brake lever is pulled hard, it still does not bottom out on the handlebars. This gives you maximum modulation since the lever is closer to the bar when the brake is engaged and therefore you have more control. It also allows maximum clearance so that with many set-ups, you can remove the wheel without needing to do the quick release on the lever. Those who set their brakes for "instant response" (i.e. pads very close to the rim) accomplish nothing except to somehow convince themselves that "faster is better" when in fact there is no difference in response time whatsoever. IMO.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Busdriver said:


> Also how close do you run your brake pads. I've been told to keep the pads further away for the rear compared to the front.
> Any help much appreciated


I may be misinterpreting this question, but I took it to mean should brake pads have any toe in - front to rear. If correct, the answer is yes, the front part of the pad should be slightly closer to the rim than the rear. This applies to both front and rear brakes.


----------

